# best lights



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

what would be the best light to use to have a healthy plant growth 
is it led light, fluorescent light tubes t5 t8, normal house light bulbs
and how long would you have them switched on for


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I think most folks prefer LEDs for lowest power consumption, lowest heat production, best plant growth and coloration, and best CRI. LEDs in panel configuration (rather than individual "bulbs" or linear strips) give better results in terms of reducing shadows and giving even lighting throughout the viv. Twelve hours on, twelve off is fine.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Definitely prefer leds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

I’ll recommend Spectral Designs for LEDs. Good plant growth, low heat, great color. I also wanted a light that would sit right on top of my ET, look good (fixture wise), and not throw light into the room. It met all these requirements. Add the controller and you’ll have a nice little ramp up, peak, and ramp down feature.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Citeh said:


> I’ll recommend Spectral Designs for LEDs.



Yep, me too. It would be worth checking into whether he (Kurt) ships overseas -- his website doesn't say.


----------



## Deanmachine (Aug 22, 2018)

Citeh said:


> I’ll recommend Spectral Designs for LEDs. Good plant growth, low heat, great color. I also wanted a light that would sit right on top of my ET, look good (fixture wise), and not throw light into the room. It met all these requirements. Add the controller and you’ll have a nice little ramp up, peak, and ramp down feature.


second this, having amazing growth in my 18x18x24 exo with the 11" x 16" spectral designs. super bright, well built, full spectrum and good price.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

I’ve bought three units from spectral designs. Love em! Will be getting another 2 in the future.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Leds by far. The energy consumption and heat reduction is huge.

There's tons of great options from low end to high end price wise


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Yep, me too. It would be worth checking into whether he (Kurt) ships overseas -- his website doesn't say.


do you have a link to his website please


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

ds51 said:


> do you have a link to his website please


http://spectraldesigns.com/


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

Socratic Monologue said:


> http://spectraldesigns.com/


many thanks for the link for kurt
just hope he ships to the uk
as we don't get many led light unit builder here in the uk
well not a custom made unit that is 
thank


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Perhaps this would provide some useful background:

NEHERP - Vivarium Lighting 101 - Everything you need to know, to grow plants in a live vivarium

cheers


----------



## VERN-O (Oct 30, 2017)

I too suggest Kurt at Spectral Designs...he's good to work with and understands the love of plants and creatures


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

VERN-O said:


> I too suggest Kurt at Spectral Designs...he's good to work with and understands the love of plants and creatures


I have been in touch with kurt I would say he knows what he is doing and understand what lights are needed for a healthy growing terrarium
just got to see what he can do for me


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

so, does he ship to the UK?


----------



## Neopixal (Oct 1, 2015)

+1 on led's, if you do not want to shell out much, there's nothing wrong on using led flood lights.


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

Esmi said:


> so, does he ship to the UK?


yes he do ship to the uk


----------

